# Pink Floyd - Rabicano Arabian Stallion



## 40232

Holy beautiful! He is quite the looker! You're going to regularly update with photos right? :lol:


----------



## KigerQueen

Ohhh if my mare was registered and breeding worthy!!!!!


----------



## AnnaLover

WOW! Love him!! Fantastic how much he looks like a true roan


----------



## squirrelfood

Hmm, VERY close cousin to MY stallion, on both sides of the pedigree. Mine is a Khemosabe grandson on top and Huckleberry Bey grandson on the bottom. Great grandson of Rakafix, a Serafix son.


----------



## texasgal

AHA! He is soooo related to my girl! Huck and Khemo... love love love it!

He is sexy!


----------



## squirrelfood

Be nice to get one good look at his feet though. I really hate it when they hide the feet.


----------



## Corporal

WOW! He's a beauty!! I don't think I've ever seen a roan Arab, before. Congratulations!! TOTALLY jelly...


----------



## Rideordie112

I want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood

Corporal said:


> WOW! He's a beauty!! I don't think I've ever seen a roan Arab, before. Congratulations!! TOTALLY jelly...


He isn't roan. He's Rabicano. No such thing as roan in Arabians.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

LOVE his tail!!!!!


----------



## Corporal

White hairs intermixed with an otherwise solid coat is a Roan. I can see that Arab registration has another name for it.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan

squirrelfood said:


> Hmm, VERY close cousin to MY stallion, on both sides of the pedigree. Mine is a Khemosabe grandson on top and Huckleberry Bey grandson on the bottom. Great grandson of Rakafix, a Serafix son.


I had the unbelievable privilege of getting to know a son of Serafix. His name was Serasun, and he was lost for a time due to his owner's death and the will being contested. I met and got to know him during those lost years. I was very young and new to horses and had no idea what or who he was...or the import. All I knew was that there was one stallion in the barn I (14 and GREEN) was allowed to take from his stall and handle. That was the little chestnut stallion Serasun. I used to bring him out to groom and hand graze, and he was always incredibly polite and kind. I could hang in his stall and all he'd do is rest his chin on my head. I didn't even know what "stallion" meant, except I knew he could get a mare pregnant. I didn't know that he was an anomaly. 

The will was settled, and Serasun was moved on down the line. A few years later, I found a full page ad in a magazine: "Serasun, son of Serafix! Found at last! Standing at stud." I called, and yes, it was the same horse. So he had a soft landing at the end.  I've NEVER forgotten his nature and willingness. He was unrideable due to injury, but so kind and free of complaint. Sorry to threadjack, but I rarely miss an opportunity to talk about that stallion. I'd love to own a Serasun descendent some day, but those lines are getting more and more distant, and less and less common. Never mind that Serasun and Serafix are both getting so far back in the pedigree that temperaments are going to be less influenced by their blood.


----------



## squirrelfood

I have 2 yet with Serafix still showing on the paper. Recently sold several others.



> White hairs intermixed with an otherwise solid coat is a Roan. I can see that Arab registration has another name for it.


Not always. DNA will prove the difference. It isn't "just another name for it".


----------



## WSArabians

KylieHuitema said:


> Holy beautiful! He is quite the looker! You're going to regularly update with photos right? :lol:


Good luck stopping me LOL


----------



## WSArabians

AnnaLover said:


> WOW! Love him!! Fantastic how much he looks like a true roan


He certainly does, hey? I might colour test for fun, see what he comes back with.


----------



## WSArabians

squirrelfood said:


> Hmm, VERY close cousin to MY stallion, on both sides of the pedigree. Mine is a Khemosabe grandson on top and Huckleberry Bey grandson on the bottom. Great grandson of Rakafix, a Serafix son.


Seems to be a great cross. I have no Serafix; he was a great stallion. I am loving the Raffon in there. He was always one of my favourites. 
This is the pedigree on my other stallion:
Glf Magical Khascade Arabian


----------



## WSArabians

texasgal said:


> AHA! He is soooo related to my girl! Huck and Khemo... love love love it!
> 
> He is sexy!


Tis one of those golden crosses, me thinks!


----------



## WSArabians

squirrelfood said:


> Be nice to get one good look at his feet though. I really hate it when they hide the feet.


Hoping to do a photoshoot today or tomorrow, I can get some. Nice big round feet. He is just BIG.


----------



## WSArabians

Corporal said:


> WOW! He's a beauty!! I don't think I've ever seen a roan Arab, before. Congratulations!! TOTALLY jelly...


That is exactly what my vet said yesterday. He won't carry the "classic" roan gene. I'm just going to pull hair. LOL


----------



## Zexious

Eagerly awaiting that photoshoot! ;D


----------



## WSArabians

GeorgiaGirl said:


> LOVE his tail!!!!!


He has an insane amount of hair. Gonna take forever to brush it all out for pictures! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Corporal said:


> White hairs intermixed with an otherwise solid coat is a Roan. I can see that Arab registration has another name for it.


Roan is an option on a CAHR application. Then it's just...genetics.


----------



## WSArabians

Zexious said:


> Eagerly awaiting that photoshoot! ;D


Me too! Heading to town for birthday gifts, mane conditioner, and a pink peppermint ball and hopefully make it back in time!


----------



## Corporal

squirrelfood said:


> I have 2 yet with Serafix still showing on the paper. Recently sold several others.
> 
> 
> 
> Not always. DNA will prove the difference. It isn't "just another name for it".


I always thought that chestnut and sorrel were the same COLOR, just differently used for registration. I have seen many roans of other breeds that look just like this horse.
Send me some links to read. I am interested in how DNA proves that a common color _name_ is innaccurate.


----------



## texasgal

Seriously? Let's not turn this thread about this beautiful stallion into a petty war on color. If she chooses to test him, we'll know. In the meantime, let's admire this pretty boy Floyd!


----------



## WSArabians

Corporal said:


> I always thought that chestnut and sorrel were the same COLOR, just differently used for registration. I have seen many roans of other breeds that look just like this horse.
> Send me some links to read. I am interested in how DNA proves that a common color _name_ is innaccurate.


I say chesnut, my sister says sorrel. Genetically they are the same. I find it is a breed, english/western thing. 
I think what she is saying that while he is roan coloured, he won't carry the roan gene you find in Quarter Horses. Like none of my sabinos carry the sabino 1 gene found in other breeds. They haven't identified the sabino gene in Arabians yet. Could it be the same as the roan? I don't know...


----------



## WSArabians

texasgal said:


> Seriously? Let's not turn this thread about this beautiful stallion into a petty war on color. If she chooses to test him, we'll know. In the meantime, let's admire this pretty boy Floyd!


I checked out UC Davis and Animal Genetics. There is a test for roan but I haven't found one for rabicano yet. Might have to send them an email or call and see.


----------



## Celeste

Beautiful boy!


----------



## BlueSpark

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Can't wait to see the photo shoot!


----------



## WSArabians

BlueSpark said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Can't wait to see the photo shoot!


Thanks! 
Hoping tonight! When some of the light goes so we can capture his colour. I did get some awesome ****s of my Khemosabi grandson to come!


----------



## DreaMy

*silently drooling over all your gorgeous horses and pretending I had both a mare worth breeding to and the means to raise a foal*


----------



## dbarabians

I have a by rabicano filly that looks like a roan. However arabians do not carry the roan gene. I might want to inquire about breeding this filly in the future to your boy . I like his head his breeding and his colour. Shalom


----------



## Corporal

WSArabians said:


> I say chesnut, my sister says sorrel. Genetically they are the same. I find it is a breed, english/western thing.
> I think what she is saying that while he is roan coloured, he won't carry the roan gene you find in Quarter Horses. Like none of my sabinos carry the sabino 1 gene found in other breeds. They haven't identified the sabino gene in Arabians yet. Could it be the same as the roan? I don't know...


I am GLAD that I am not a breeder looking for color. I think I'd have to study and get an additional degree to understand it, or at least a few classes. Mighty pretty. I will say that I don't think I'd own a blue eyed Arab for love or money bc of the potential health problems, but THIS WILL stand out in the show ring!


----------



## WSArabians

I have pics! I just need to share... lol


----------



## NorthernHorse

I'm waiting .................................


----------



## waresbear

I was in love when I looked at his fox ears, rest of him is just icing.


----------



## NorthernHorse

Alright i got my cup of coffee this morning, sat down and got on here expecting to see drool worthy pictures........... and i'm still waiting lol


----------



## Ninamebo

I am patiently waiting.. and drooling.. too. Just gorgeous.


----------



## stevenson

he is pretty, but roans dont have that streaked tail. it is neat.


----------



## BlueSpark

If you don't post pictures soon I may just have to drive over and take some myself!!:shock: If we all don't die of impatience first....


----------



## NorthernHorse

BlueSpark said:


> If you don't post pictures soon I may just have to drive over and take some myself!!:shock: If we all don't die of impatience first....


I was thinking the same thing, but I'm afraid if i did i wouldn't be able to leave with a empty horse trailer lol.


----------



## WSArabians

So so sorry!! I had to leave my computer so I hope I can get them to work via mobile. These are a few of my favourites.


----------



## WSArabians

And a few more!


----------



## WSArabians

Last bunch!


----------



## WSArabians

BlueSpark said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Can't wait to see the photo shoot!





DreaMy said:


> *silently drooling over all your gorgeous horses and pretending I had both a mare worth breeding to and the means to raise a foal*


One day, maybe! You never know!
Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> I have a by rabicano filly that looks like a roan. However arabians do not carry the roan gene. I might want to inquire about breeding this filly in the future to your boy . I like his head his breeding and his colour. Shalom


Thanks! He is a really neat. Working on his socializing skills Because he never had the interaction I raise mine with but I think he will get there. I am hoping to get shipping set up for next year for him and Khade. 
This guy has an incredible head and neck!


----------



## WSArabians

Corporal said:


> I am GLAD that I am not a breeder looking for color. I think I'd have to study and get an additional degree to understand it, or at least a few classes. Mighty pretty. I will say that I don't think I'd own a blue eyed Arab for love or money bc of the potential health problems, but THIS WILL stand out in the show ring!


Colour genetics are fun and crazy. Last part of a breeding program. 
What health problems? I know a few blue eyed Arabs that haven't had issues.


----------



## WSArabians

waresbear said:


> I was in love when I looked at his fox ears, rest of him is just icing.


I have an ear infatuation with him too! :lol:


----------



## NorthernHorse

Wow hes stunning, and man he is a big boy..... yup that settles it I must have a foal off him LOL (don't tell my husband)


----------



## NorthernHorse

Oh and i forgot to add, he looks like he has such a kind eye, such a sweet expression on his face


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> Wow hes stunning, and man he is a big boy..... yup that settles it I must have a foal off him LOL (don't tell my husband)


He is a big guy! I have pictures of a few of h previous foals. I can't wait to get my own Pink Floyd babies! Hubby can get a two week vacation - out of sight, out of mind :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> Oh and i forgot to add, he looks like he has such a kind eye, such a sweet expression on his face


He is a big suck. He loves his ears played with and buddy scratching and cookies and his pink ball.


----------



## NorthernHorse

Lol I just had a random thought, has he been color tested for red/black and agouti? I'm just curious if hes homozygous for anything.


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> Lol I just had a random thought, has he been color tested for red/black and agouti? I'm just curious if hes homozygous for anything.


Not yet. He could go anyway. His sire was black and his dam was a chestnut. I know he has a grey and a bay foal for sure.


----------



## Celeste

How tall is he?


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> How tall is he?


I haven't sticked but at a guess I would say between 15.1 and 15.2.
Once I get a little more weight on him he will thicken up a bit too. Super nice feet too.


----------



## WSArabians

squirrelfood said:


> Be nice to get one good look at his feet though. I really hate it when they hide the feet.


Here you are.


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> Not yet. He could go anyway. His sire was black and his dam was a chestnut. I know he has a grey and a bay foal for sure.


On allbreed (Pink Floyd Arabian) his sire is a bay and his dam was chestnut. Tons of bays on both sides of the pedigrees so he has a better than normal chance of being homozygous agouti (if he is homozygous agouti, all black based foals will be bay/brown) but will only be heterozygous black so can produce both red and black based foals. 

He is beautiful for sure


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sorry for the double post... But I just clicked the allbreed link I posted and it took me to one of the Appaloosas that are also named Pink Floyd... Several different horses listed of varying breeds with the same name but now the Arabian stallion Pink Floyd is gone. So weird 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

Gosh it would be so nice to bring my Pretzl for a visit If only I had room for more babies! People keep telling me I need a pure arab foal out of her, and boy would they cross nicely....


----------



## WSArabians

BlueSpark said:


> Gosh it would be so nice to bring my Pretzl for a visit If only I had room for more babies! People keep telling me I need a pure arab foal out of her, and boy would they cross nicely....


One day, when you're ready.  
He is super cool! I will have to get some of his previous foal pictures to share too.


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Sorry for the double post... But I just clicked the allbreed link I posted and it took me to one of the Appaloosas that are also named Pink Floyd... Several different horses listed of varying breeds with the same name but now the Arabian stallion Pink Floyd is gone. So weird
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah it was. Trippy. :shock:

I re-added it. 
Pink Floyd Arabian


----------



## WSArabians

Here are a couple of Floyd's foals.


----------



## greentree

Have you measured him? How tall is he? Please. Thank you.

Nancy


----------



## WSArabians

greentree said:


> Have you measured him? How tall is he? Please. Thank you.
> 
> Nancy


Not sticked, but at a guess between 15.1 to 15.2hh.


----------



## greentree

Thanks! Please let me know when you have shipping available....

Nancy


----------



## FrostedLilly

He's goreous, WS. And throws nice babies too. I may be moving South in the foreseeable future, so I might just have to come pay a visit.


----------



## dbarabians

His pedigree would blend nicely with a mare Dreamcatcher Arabians gifted me. I might have to get in line with greentree for a shipment. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

greentree said:


> Thanks! Please let me know when you have shipping available....
> 
> Nancy


I have several of these requests. To be honest, it is much easier for me to be tracked. I'm at Steff Ross or WS Arabians on Facebook or email at [email protected]

I would lose my lists of people to my organized mess


----------



## WSArabians

Glynnis said:


> He's goreous, WS. And throws nice babies too. I may be moving South in the foreseeable future, so I might just have to come pay a visit.


My ponies love visitors! Just be prepared to get surrounded!


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> His pedigree would blend nicely with a mare Dreamcatcher Arabians gifted me. I might have to get in line with greentree for a shipment. Shalom


Ohh a new pony! Which one? 
I just found a new mare in my pasture too!


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher gifted me two very nice mares. One she has owned and has produced a reserve regional champion. Pat if I am wrong correct me. The other is Spainish Crabbet and polish. A stunning wonderfully bred mare. both are great additions to my program. Shalom


----------



## greentree

WSArabians said:


> I have several of these requests. To be honest, it is much easier for me to be tracked. I'm at Steff Ross or WS Arabians on Facebook or email at [email protected]
> 
> I would lose my lists of people to my organized mess


I don't know what I was thinking....AS IF I will ever be breeding a horse again!!!
Most of mine are on the "free to a good home" list!


----------



## walkinthewalk

I have carefully managed to avoid this thread ---- until today when I have clearly lost my presence of mind <sigh>

Arabs still own my soul, even though I love my Walking Horses. I still have an Arab who is now 28 and whom I rescued 21 years ago.

There is nothing I can say about Pink Floyd that hasn't already been said - he is a rock star without a doubt:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dbarabians

greentree said:


> I don't know what I was thinking....AS IF I will ever be breeding a horse again!!!
> Most of mine are on the "free to a good home" list!


greentree for this stallion I bet you could find a mare. LOL Shalom


----------



## ArabLuver

What a seriously gorgeous boy!


----------



## Mercy98

He's the prettiest arabian I've EVER seen!!


----------



## WSArabians

walkinthewalk said:


> I have carefully managed to avoid this thread ---- until today when I have clearly lost my presence of mind <sigh>
> 
> Arabs still own my soul, even though I love my Walking Horses. I still have an Arab who is now 28 and whom I rescued 21 years ago.
> 
> There is nothing I can say about Pink Floyd that hasn't already been said - he is a rock star without a doubt:thumbsup::thumbsup:


That he is! And he knows it! :lol:
Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians

greentree said:


> I don't know what I was thinking....AS IF I will ever be breeding a horse again!!!
> Most of mine are on the "free to a good home" list!


Ah, you'll change your mind when you are horseless. You can't go without a horse for long! Trust me, I know. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

ArabLuver said:


> What a seriously gorgeous boy!


Thank you!


----------



## WSArabians

Mercy98 said:


> He's the prettiest arabian I've EVER seen!!


Thanks! I do love him so. I can't wait to see how he produces for me! Ugh, gonna be a long wait!!


----------



## Khainon

oh wow..i want him..atleast a baby from him...wonder what a baby from him and my mare serenity would look like..hmmmm lol


----------



## Zexious

WSA--Gah, such a pretty face. And those ears! I could look at Arabs all day xD I wonder if I'll ever convince myself that I need one... it's probably just a matter of time xD


----------



## WSArabians

Khainon said:


> oh wow..i want him..atleast a baby from him...wonder what a baby from him and my mare serenity would look like..hmmmm lol


I will never let this one slip through my claws... It took me year to get him there! :lol:
And he was so close to you! Well, in the same state anyway. I just hauled him from McKinnellyville, California.


----------



## WSArabians

Zexious said:


> WSA--Gah, such a pretty face. And those ears! I could look at Arabs all day xD I wonder if I'll ever convince myself that I need one... it's probably just a matter of time xD


Well of course you! They are so very beneficial to your soul! 
I can't get over his ears. I think they must be perfect. I don't think I posted these ones yet.


----------



## Zexious

The first one from that set is definitely my favorite <3 He is such a hunk ;-;


----------



## NBEventer

Okay, i'm officially sold on this boy lol. I really am not an arab person but Steff you kill me every time!!

I am in love. I'll be shooting you a msg for sure when i'm ready. Need to present my girl to CSHA inspection first.


----------



## Houston

Oh wow... he is too gorgeous and I'm sure he knows it. He has the sweetest eyes and just wow! So handsome.

If I had a reason, the experience, (the money) and the right mare...


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> Okay, i'm officially sold on this boy lol. I really am not an arab person but Steff you kill me every time!!
> 
> I am in love. I'll be shooting you a msg for sure when i'm ready. Need to present my girl to CSHA inspection first.


I live to kill! :lol: Just kidding. I think. :shock: 
Wait to see him in person... *sigh and a drool smiley* LOL


----------



## WSArabians

Houston said:


> Oh wow... he is too gorgeous and I'm sure he knows it. He has the sweetest eyes and just wow! So handsome.
> 
> If I had a reason, the experience, (the money) and the right mare...



Thank you! He is a real lover. Now that he's settled in and getting to know me, he's getting sweeter by the day. I love this horse.


----------



## WSArabians

He says, I'm sexy just in my pasture clothes.


----------



## Zexious

xD I love the expression in the second pic haha. <3 I'm def in love


----------



## Arab Mama

What a handsome boy. I so love the Polish lines. My elder gelding has lines to Bask and Serafix. They are so intelligent and willing. The Serafix gold comes out very prominently in his coat. If I were in the market for a stud I'd certainly consider him. I think you've got a real good one there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Arab Mama said:


> What a handsome boy. I so love the Polish lines. My elder gelding has lines to Bask and Serafix. They are so intelligent and willing. The Serafix gold comes out very prominently in his coat. If I were in the market for a stud I'd certainly consider him. I think you've got a real good one there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! 
I am still fattening him up from his events in California and the trip up, and I think once he gets up to pat he is going to be spectacular! I really want to Show him Sport Horse as an entry back into the show ring. Once he has learned to be a horse and chill out mentally, I would like to get him under saddle.


----------



## MouseZ

Absolutely stunning, lucky you!!


----------



## WSArabians

This is a short video of my stallion Pink Floyd that his breeder sent me of him playing with his ball. This guy is a goof! Lot's of character.


----------



## Zexious

Haha, too cute! I wish Gator would play with a jolly ball xD I really don't know what to say besides I am absolutely smitten with this guy <3


----------



## skiafoxmorgan

bwahahaha! He killed that ball! It's flatter than a pancake. What a character!


----------



## WSArabians

Zexious said:


> Haha, too cute! I wish Gator would play with a jolly ball xD I really don't know what to say besides I am absolutely smitten with this guy <3


I have quite a few players. I have an old dog ball with the rope going through it that the babies play with, and an old tire off a lawn tractor that Khade used to toss around. I can't leave buckets or I will have none LOL


----------



## WSArabians

skiafoxmorgan said:


> bwahahaha! He killed that ball! It's flatter than a pancake. What a character!


So far his new one has survived! I just don't know for how long!


----------



## WSArabians

Couple of shots of my boy. He is finally getting used to Canadian weather


----------



## Remali

Ohhh, he's just so gorgeous! Totally love his face and his big dark eyes.


----------



## FrostedLilly

One day, if I'm ever in the market for another foal (on the ground, no breeding) I'll definitely be calling you up. He is gorgeous.


----------



## LoriF

WSArabians said:


> I think this guy deserves his own thread, so here I'll formally introduce my new stallion, Pink Floyd.
> 
> Pink Floyd is 2001 15.3hh bay rabicano Arabian stallion. He is sired by Sire of Significance, Leading Sire, and National Champion Desperado V. Desperado V is sired by Huckleberry Bey, himself a Sire of Significance and multiple national champion, who is by Bey El Bey (sired by Bey Abi, the founding sire for the Varian breeding program and the start of a long line of successful and talented stallions) and out of an incredible Raffon daughter. Desperado V's dam line stems from two the of the most influential Polish sires, Comet and Bask.
> 
> Pink Floyd's Dam, Khey to Fame, continues to produce what she was bred to do, and had produced several National Champions. She is sired by Fame VF, the legendary son of the great Legion of Honour and National Champion Bey Shah, who only didn't surpass his sire's success because of an early death. Fame VF is out of a Raffon daughter, aristocrat mare Raffoleta-Rose. Khey To Fame is out a Khemosabi daughter, who needs no introduction and was known as one of the best broodmare producers.
> 
> Pink Floyd was shown successfully in halter and was started for Western Pleasure until he was pulled from training due to a conflict of training styles. I hope to get him back on track and make another show ring debut! His pedigree boasts some of the best working western foundation sires and I hope that he really wants to be a reiner at heart!
> 
> He is completely charismatic and is such a character! I'm so beyond thrilled that the option to buy him worked out for me, and I can't wait to see what the years bring.
> 
> Not only is he unique is his amazing personaility, but his colour! So far, I believe he is the only rabicano Desperado V son, and was quite a shock to both his breeder and the owner of Desperado V when he came out!
> He is DNA typed 100% purebred Arabian.
> 
> Anyhow, the man of the hour.... Pink Floyd!
> These pictures are all from his breeder... More coming soon!


Now THAT is the type of Arabian I fell in love with when I was a kid. He's beautiful!!


----------



## stevenson

he is cute. I hope you know what the name means in british slang.. lol


----------



## LoriF

stevenson said:


> he is cute. I hope you know what the name means in british slang.. lol


Well, maybe the shoe fits


----------



## WSArabians

Pink Floyd is home from the boarders! Better non crappy cell shots later!


----------



## WSArabians

stevenson said:


> he is cute. I hope you know what the name means in british slang.. lol


I'm not British. 
But I know here in Canada it means one hot as h3ll Arabian stallion.


----------



## WSArabians

LoriF said:


> Now THAT is the type of Arabian I fell in love with when I was a kid. He's beautiful!!


Thanks!! He is pretty special!


----------



## WSArabians

Remali said:


> Ohhh, he's just so gorgeous! Totally love his face and his big dark eyes.


He has such a big, big kind eye!


----------



## WSArabians

Here is a few shots. More to come!


----------



## WSArabians

Set two of three.


----------



## WSArabians

And that is it for now.


----------



## NBEventer

When you do AI with him he is going to be Emilys baby daddy. I am set on this lol.


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> When you do AI with him he is going to be Emilys baby daddy. I am set on this lol.


Deal! LOL
I am hoping to be set up for next year. He is trained and all, I just need the time. 
I got goosebumps again just looking at them. There is something about him.... Even looking like a range mustang because the first thing he had to do was run in the bush and roll in the mud! Little turd. :lol:


----------



## NBEventer

Well this gives me time to get Emily out and showing. I think he will compliment my tank of a standardbred nicely! Though from the sounds of things the baby will end up being a mud hog :lol: because the first thing she does is romp and roll in the muddiest nastiest spot she can find.


----------



## Remali

He really looks fabulous, he's filled out so nicely... and, I am so happy to see he does not have a bridlepath!! (I hated those long bridlepaths so many Arabians had).


----------



## LittleBayMare

So. Much. Hair! :shock: I think my QH mare has great locks until I see a horse like him. You are making me crave a quarab baby from him. But then I remember how horse poor I already am. :-(


----------



## WSArabians

Remali said:


> He really looks fabulous, he's filled out so nicely... and, I am so happy to see he does not have a bridlepath!! (I hated those long bridlepaths so many Arabians had).


He is Au Natural! If I start working with him he will get a mini one but not half that mane. I couldn't do it haha!
He has gained a TON since coming up from California. I had a pretty good high calorie/protein diet and it worked for him


----------



## WSArabians

LittleBayMare said:


> So. Much. Hair! :shock: I think my QH mare has great locks until I see a horse like him. You are making me crave a quarab baby from him. But then I remember how horse poor I already am. :-(


And THICK! You should try brushing it! Lol
Quarab's are one of my favourite Arab crosses! Super cool reiners!


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> Well this gives me time to get Emily out and showing. I think he will compliment my tank of a standardbred nicely! Though from the sounds of things the baby will end up being a mud hog :lol: because the first thing she does is romp and roll in the muddiest nastiest spot she can find.


Sh*t disturbers can be fun LOL


----------



## LittleBayMare

WSArabians said:


> And THICK! You should try brushing it! Lol
> Quarab's are one of my favourite Arab crosses! Super cool reiners!


I also have a shetland too, so boy do I know. :lol: You've got to brush it in at least three layers just to make sure you've got everything. At least my shetland has a fairly coarse mane. My QH mare has not quite as thick of a mane, but it's so fine it turns into dreadlocks in barely 48 hours. I hope for your sake that his is not ubber fine on top of all that thickness. :shock:


----------



## NBEventer

Emily has such a fine mane and super thick tail... I hope her foal with Mr Floyd doesn't end up with an unruley mane. That would be a pain to pull and braid *cring*


----------



## WSArabians

LittleBayMare said:


> I also have a shetland too, so boy do I know. :lol: You've got to brush it in at least three layers just to make sure you've got everything. At least my shetland has a fairly coarse mane. My QH mare has not quite as thick of a mane, but it's so fine it turns into dreadlocks in barely 48 hours. I hope for your sake that his is not ubber fine on top of all that thickness. :shock:


LOL
Nope it is definitely more course! One of my mares has super fine mane and it is usually just one big tornado LOL


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> Emily has such a fine mane and super thick tail... I hope her foal with Mr Floyd doesn't end up with an unruley mane. That would be a pain to pull and braid *cring*


I couldn't pull it. Not sure I would have the patience to braid it. LOL


----------



## LittleBayMare

Please don't try it. Pulling a mane like that should be a felony. Some horses look better with pulled manes, but he would be ruined if you did that.


----------



## grayshell38

Such a lovely boy. How far from North Dakota is he? hehe. May need to keep an eye on him for my big bay mare next year. I think they'd make a gorgeous, big foal.


----------



## KigerQueen

thick manes are not that hard to braid (my arab has a thick mane). It actually works well if its not haflinger thick.


----------



## LoriF

What a beautiful boy he is.


----------



## NorthernHorse

Each time I see him I think that my mare needs to come to AB for a visit  Best horses I've ridden were quarab's. I'm seriously debating this. Why must you have such beautiful boys.


----------



## bettyk

The ears, the eyes, and the mane...total charmer!!


----------



## KigerQueen

WELLL i heard through the grape vine that the AHA is allowing arabs with lost papers to be registered as half arabians (the DNA test toem to see if they are pure arabs but since they have no idea what the lines are they register them as half arabs). Maybe i can see a pink floyd foal in my future


----------



## Bedhead

KigerQueen said:


> WELLL i heard through the grape vine that the AHA is allowing arabs with lost papers to be registered as half arabians (the DNA test toem to see if they are pure arabs but since they have no idea what the lines are they register them as half arabs). Maybe i can see a pink floyd foal in my future


Do you mind elaborating, because with all the kill pen stuff going on on FB, I know several trainers in my area who would be very interested in hearing about this. Everyone's been talking about how the aha SHOULD do something similar, but I don't think anyone knew if they WERE doing something.


Also, that stallion is stunning, good lord.


----------



## KigerQueen

My current BO is a high up member on the AHA. they voted on it this year and it got passed. they are going to register the arabs with no papers as half arabs (after genetically testing them). that's all she knows. they have yet to implement it as they have to work out all the details and what not. so MAYBE next year? i cant find anything on it but i herd it from the horses mouth so to speak.


----------



## greentree

Kiger, you would always have a1/2 Arab anyway...even if negra did not have papers..


----------



## KigerQueen

Not quite getting what you are saying. 

Let me explain this better and see if that helps. Negra is more than likely 100% arab just have no papers to back it up. they will genetically test her to see if she is pure arabian and if she is she gets half arabian papers (because breeding a horse with no idea who its sire and dam are kinda farks up pure bloodlines). even if she is full arabian. like if i KNEW she was pure arabian (out of unregistered stock that were out of registered stock type of thing). so they are giving people who have acquired arabians and have nothing other than a bill of sale with them.


----------



## KigerQueen

i think i get it now lol took me a min. yes i know anything out of her would be a half arab. BUT the AHA has a stipulation about breeding arabians to "grade" arabians and registering them as half arabs so there is no guarantee i could register a foal out of her without HER having papers. BUT i won't be breeding her so its a moot point lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco

KigerQueen said:


> i think i get it now lol took me a min. yes i know anything out of her would be a half arab. BUT the AHA has a stipulation about breeding arabians to "grade" arabians and registering them as half arabs so there is no guarantee i could register a foal out of her without HER having papers. BUT i won't be breeding her so its a moot point lol.


I just wish AHA did this earlier, we had two mares that were very likely purebred Arabians but had no idea where they came from before the auction we bought them at (seller didn't want to be known). We would have pulled hairs/or draw blood in a heartbeat if it meant we could get any sort of registration on them although getting purebred papers would have been ideal. One of the mares was bred to a purebred stallion and the filly was registered as half Arab, just wish we could have filled in the holes for the dam's side of the pedigree. 

The main reason why AHA has rules against registering purebred Arabians as half Arabians is to prevent breeders from doing things like breeding a purebred mare who could be registered to a registered purebred stallion and registering the foal as half Arab. Which is a lot cheaper and easier to register a foal as half arabian. But that doesn't apply to breeding horses who might be purebred but there was no way to know for certain.


----------



## KigerQueen

This will give the AHA a little bit of a boom in registry i bet. there are alot of arabians who have slipped thought the cracks and end up in homes that would like to do something with them other than open shows. i want to register her so i could do some fun breed shows.


----------



## SunnyDraco

KigerQueen said:


> This will give the AHA a little bit of a boom in registry i bet. there are alot of arabians who have slipped thought the cracks and end up in homes that would like to do something with them other than open shows. i want to register her so i could do some fun breed shows.


The difficult part will be if the sires' DNA is in the database. For the case of the two mares we had, there is little chance that they could have been matched today as the mares were born in the mid 80s, meaning that the sire/s (possibly same sire as they were sold together from the same seller) was likely born anytime from mid 1950s to early 1980s. Lots of auction horse buyers will be flooding AHA when they open up testing unpapered horses to hopefully identify at least the sire


----------



## KigerQueen

they are not matching them with any parents at all. they are just verifying they have only arabian dna, do you wont have any lines for them at all. i bet my mare is DNA tested with the AHA but they cant/wont DNA test her to see who she is/related too.


----------



## SunnyDraco

KigerQueen said:


> they are not matching them with any parents at all. they are just verifying they have only arabian dna, do you wont have any lines for them at all. i bet my mare is DNA tested with the AHA but they cant/wont DNA test her to see who she is/related too.


Not sure how that would work since there isn't a "breed" DNA test as far as I last heard which is why labs that tested for "breed" identification were completely bogus for horses. I could see them making it so you could test against all sires in their database as other breed registries can already do.


----------



## KigerQueen

idk they have a breed type test at uc davis and it seams to work. looked into it myself for our mustangs and our "tb". idk how that works but apparently its somewhat accurate (at least by breed typing). And arabs being one of the purest and oldest breeds should have an easier time of it i would think.


----------



## Celeste

I am confused as to why it would matter whether you got half arabian papers on an unpapered mare as far as breeding her to a purebred stallion. The baby would be registered in the half arabian registry either way, right?

Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## KigerQueen

maybe. the issue is that IF say i bred her to a pure arabian stallion now. the AHA could turn away my foal because of this rule here 
"The non-Arabian parent of the horse is not a registered Anglo-Arabian or a registered Thoroughbred or an unregistered purebred Arabian"

My mare looks like a pure arabian (and probably is) so the foal could get disqualified right there. BUT if she were registered as a half arabian the foal COULD still be registered as half arabian.

If the AHA saw my mare they would flat out say (if she is not registered as a half arab) im breaking rule 2 for registry and can deny papers.


----------



## greentree

KigerQueen said:


> maybe. the issue is that IF say i bred her to a pure arabian stallion now. the AHA could turn away my foal because of this rule here
> "The non-Arabian parent of the horse is not a registered Anglo-Arabian or a registered Thoroughbred or an unregistered purebred Arabian"
> 
> My mare looks like a pure arabian (and probably is) so the foal could get disqualified right there. BUT if she were registered as a half arabian the foal COULD still be registered as half arabian.
> 
> If the AHA saw my mare they would flat out say (if she is not registered as a half arab) im breaking rule 2 for registry and can deny papers.


No, a grade mare x purebred stallion = registered 1/2 Arabian.

They frown on KNOWN purebred mares being bred as grade, but you have no idea if Negra is PB, she could just be a very typey 1/2 Arab.


----------



## Celeste

I have two horses that are registered as half Arabian. Their mama's were grade. (Their daddy, which was my horse, was good at jumping into pastures that had grade mares in them.) 

That was almost 30 years ago. Have things changed?


----------



## SunnyDraco

As stated above, the half Arab registration rules only apply if a purebred parent who could be registered as purebred is not registered or if a purebred registered parent is marked as grade (some might try this if they didn't transfer the papers or don't want to pay the purebred registration costs or they don't have/can't get the signatures needed for one of the purebred parents)

If you have a horse that has no papers, no way to find out who their breeder was, no knowledge of the sire and dam... The rules of registering a half arabian do not apply because there is no way to prove that your horse could be a purebred. 

I have seen a purebred registered Morgan mare who looked like a very typey, petite purebred arabian. High tail set, large saucer eyes, beautiful dished face, short back, petite and yet strong, and a nice arched neck. 

By the way, when registering a half arabian out of a grade mare, they don't ask for pictures of the grade parent, no inspection to identify her breed and rely 100% on honesty. The honesty that you do own the mare, honesty that you have no idea who her parents were, honesty that she is the mother of the foal being registered and honesty that the other parent is who you say it is (until they start parentage verification to make sure the purebred parent is correct since there have been and are registered half Arabians out there right now who are not half arabian, two of which had their registrations pulled and were actually AQHA registered before someone decided that they could get them registered as half arabian. It was an ugly mess but with how easy it is to register half Arabians, there are likely many others who have been smuggled in or were the result of a fence jumper and not 100% sure on who the sire was)


----------



## greentree

SunnyDraco said:


> As stated above, the half Arab registration rules only apply if a purebred parent who could be registered as purebred is not registered or if a purebred registered parent is marked as grade (some might try this if they didn't transfer the papers or don't want to pay the purebred registration costs or they don't have/can't get the signatures needed for one of the purebred parents)
> 
> If you have a horse that has no papers, no way to find out who their breeder was, no knowledge of the sire and dam... The rules of registering a half arabian do not apply because there is no way to prove that your horse could be a purebred.
> 
> I have seen a purebred registered Morgan mare who looked like a very typey, petite purebred arabian. High tail set, large saucer eyes, beautiful dished face, short back, petite and yet strong, and a nice arched neck.
> 
> By the way, when registering a half arabian out of a grade mare, they don't ask for pictures of the grade parent, no inspection to identify her breed and rely 100% on honesty. The honesty that you do own the mare, honesty that you have no idea who her parents were, honesty that she is the mother of the foal being registered and honesty that the other parent is who you say it is (until they start parentage verification to make sure the purebred parent is correct since there have been and are registered half Arabians out there right now who are not half arabian, two of which had their registrations pulled and were actually AQHA registered before someone decided that they could get them registered as half arabian. It was an ugly mess but with how easy it is to register half Arabians, there are likely many others who have been smuggled in or were the result of a fence jumper and not 100% sure on who the sire was)


There is no stallion breeding report required for 1/2 Arabs.( filed yearly after breeding) strictly the honor system, lol!

Celeste, it is still the same!


----------



## Celeste

KigerQueen, that is a beautiful mare.


----------



## KigerQueen

thank you . Glad i now understand that better. wish i had the money for another horse and my mare did not have the issues she has. otherwise she would be bred to Pink Floyd next year XD!


----------



## WSArabians

May I introduce Pink Floyd's first Canadian foal?! 
Ironically, both of this colt's parents are California bred horses. I have not named him yet, but I sure do love him!!


----------



## Brynne

WSArabians said:


> May I introduce Pink Floyd's first Canadian foal?!
> Ironically, both of this colt's parents are California bred horses. I have not named him yet, but I sure do love him!!



He is STUNNING! Love...

Pink Floyd is also such a gorgeous boy. You have quite the stallion line up!!


----------

